# on the rocks



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i have this online right now 

XM needs to bring this back to the sats this is is a cool channel Yes i know im out that channels demo But who cares  

along with Special x 

I wish i would have Joined xm a few years ago to be with the cool stations But i had no job then


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hopefully in 2008 when the Clear Channel stations go bye bye, XM will bring back a few channels.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I cant wait until xm gets rid of the clear channel stations


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I would also love to hear the return of On The Rocks and Special X.

Meanwhile, I'm looking forward to the holiday season, when XM traditionally finds room for Special X-Mas.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I wish i joined xm in the days of on the rocks and special x

Our friend Steve Mehs Made a poll about old channels you can find it here http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=69143&start=45

Thats terrible im sorry lol


----------

